# Finished Tiling the Garage Floor



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi
Been meaning to do this for some time, so after some internet research, decided to lay plastic tiles from Versatile, they do 5mm and 7mm interlocking ones. I settled for the 5mm as they are recommended for domestic garages and don't need a screed to level off rough concrete flooring such as mine. So when the pallet arrived, it was time to crack on.










I'd made a rough design using a light and dark grey tile, and Kathryn at Versatile worked out the quantities for me. They also have a special threshold tile for the garage entrance. The only tools needed were a tape measure, rubber hammer (the tiles are a very tight fit to make them virtually watertight) and a circular saw to cut the perimeter tiles.

I started by marking a centre line and then centred a line of tiles down the middle of the floor










Next I worked some of the darker grey tiles into position










I left the edging tiles till last for the rest to settle first. Each of these was cut to allow at least 5mm expansion gap to the wall, especially as it was a pretty cold spell when I was laying them.










Just about finished and I found I was four tiles short (and it was now peeing down with rain).










Fortunately, Versatile sent me them to finish the job by courier the next day, at no charge. Impressive service.

This was all I was left with in offcuts, and you can see the edging tile on the top of the pile.










So here it is completed, after a couple of days for the weather to improve. Gives a nice non slip surface and cuts out the dust problem. Also easy to hoover or sweep off and a quick once over with a squeegy if things get too mucky.










All in all, very pleased with the result, also forced me to have a bit of a tidy up at the same time. The bikes are now in the bike shed, the tools in the tools shed.










If anyone's interested, they're at www.versatileflooring.co.uk and cost is about £25 sq m


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very smart, nice job :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice job there - but, have you laid them the right way up? Not suggesting you are thick, but in the pic of the off-cuts the dark grey piece on the right-hand pile appears to have a raised square pattern yet the floor appears to have a smooth surface. I'd have thought they would be laid patterned/textured side up


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking well and nice and tidy.
Will make a huge difference, while working in the garage.
No more freezing feet.
Parish might have a point there.
Good job and well done.
Gordon.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

parish said:


> Very nice job there - but, have you laid them the right way up? Not suggesting you are thick, but in the pic of the off-cuts the dark grey piece on the right-hand pile appears to have a raised square pattern yet the floor appears to have a smooth surface. I'd have thought they would be laid patterned/textured side up


Thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt on the thickness front - they are the right way up, the honeycomb on the underneath gives a bit of insulation and also compensates for rough surfaces. You can also see a sample square that they sent me with a raised disc finish as an alternative to the slightly textured surface.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

plw said:


> Thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt on the thickness front - they are the right way up, the honeycomb on the underneath gives a bit of insulation and also compensates for rough surfaces. You can also see a sample square that they sent me with a raised disc finish as an alternative to the slightly textured surface.


Thanks - I knew there would be a reason. So the surface is textured then? That makes it non-slip even when wet? I guess it doesn't show up in the photos which makes the surface look smooth?


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks great. make me wish i had a garage. Not jelous at all.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nicely done :thumb:

Looks very good, like how you've done the 2 colours.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Smart :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Out of interest how much did the tiles cost in total - theres a group buy being mooted and although I'm interested I'd like to have a ball park figure as top what its going to cost - I'm reckoning I'll need around 36m2


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

NickP said:


> Out of interest how much did the tiles cost in total - theres a group buy being mooted and although I'm interested I'd like to have a ball park figure as top what its going to cost - I'm reckoning I'll need around 36m2


Last line of the OP:



> If anyone's interested, they're at www.versatileflooring.co.uk and cost is about £25 sq m


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

parish said:


> Last line of the OP:


Doh that'll teach me! 

Around £900 then :doublesho


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, just under a grand all in including the threshold. Also fitted a product called Gapstop which is a flexible L shaped strip to make a seal between the bottom of the garage doors and the floor, but unfortunately the gap was bigger than this product can breach so will have to revisit this area at a later date.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

nice flooring looks great


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice, perhaps I can do my shed. Not that I'm jealous about not having a garage.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

looks good. much better than just painting it

:thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

now they look interesting, what do they cost roughley per tile?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey that looks top notch mate, if my floor didn't have a great step in the middle I'd have gone this route myself! Nice size garage too! :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

killer floor and car too, the hood looks glossed up big time


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice flooring. Nicer than paint but I guess it's the big money option!

Nice tidy garage too!


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Superb Job :thumb:

Dave


----------



## cosmic ben (Dec 31, 2008)

looks awesome


----------

